# creating a bushy mother



## hippy59 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am bored with the way I been growing. I have a great stockpile all jarred up and about 8-10 weeks till this last grow old style is completed. decided to give SOG a try for fun. my plan is to grow about 32 plants from clones under an 8 bulb t5. yes I have 600 and 1k hps and MH but I don't want to go that route just yet. I actually got better yields with the floro with less plants then more plants under even the 1K. but that's a different story.

I started 10 reg KUSH over a month ago, flipped them and now have 6 (yes actually shocked me to but yes, 6 ) girls. 5 are the same height and 1 is shorter. I flipped them back to veg lighting ( yes I know the risks ), and will give them a week to readjust.

the question is how best to top, fim or flim them to get her as bushy as possible to achieve my 36? obviously I will need more then the 36 but can get rid of any extras easily.

I have 3 t5 8 bulb fixtuers, 1 600 and 1 1K at my disposal and plan on getting whatever size cloner I feel is necessary after many days of discussions on this and other forums. hopefully I will get help from tjhose that actually do grow from clones in my new style. LOL.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

This is a girl I topped a couple of times. See anything weird about her anybody? This is a test... not really, she is partially bred. woo hoo.View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 9, 2015)

that's kinda what I am talking about but I want a lot bushier. and I cant grow outside. yet. lol. did or do you top each branch? or just fim? how old is she? and just a warning to ya I WILL be coming to your state soon to see my big steel girl floating on the water. hoping like hell they let me go down into the #2 fire room. LOL. like I said I have 6 nice young girls right now but gonna weed a few out. if I cant get them as bushy as I need I can alays grow 2 mothers but would rather not.


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

*Bushy! comes with time*, each time you take a clone, in most situations 2 buds will grow back for each one you take, after a year of this, bushiness is the most worrisome aspect of this, as it creates a poor ventilation in the plant and can encourage molds, most growers I know don't keep mothers past 18 months for this very reason


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know exactly how old she is. She has only been in that pot a week or two. So I would say she is 8 weeks from seed. I don't know how much more she will grow, I haven't done her od before.

I keep moms and always regret it.


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 9, 2015)

that makes sense actually. I was considering taking clones to a point were I could take one and turn her into the next mother. maybe have basically 3 mothers but only 2 I can use and one brand new. its all about learning your girls habits and working with them. right now I wwant bushy.


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 9, 2015)

that's pretty good for 8 weeks.


----------



## hippy59 (Jun 9, 2015)

fairly even canopy and all


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anybody know about outdoor growing in michigan


----------



## hippy59 (Sep 6, 2015)

its to late to start.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 6, 2015)

I started already they just started flowering 3 weeks ago. Do u know how I can get bigger buds


----------



## hippy59 (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't really do outside grows but best I can suggest is make sure she is fed right. hopefully someone else will chim in soon.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok cool thanks I give her fox farm big bud and malasis right now


----------



## hippy59 (Sep 6, 2015)

are they in a greenhouse? I would think stable temps would help. we are about to get into some chilly weather in the next few weeks. unless your right along the lakes.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2015)

You need to find out when your average first date of frost is. Can you finish her indoors under lights?   You can find your date by putting in your zip code..http://www.almanac.com/content/frost-chart-united-states/zipcode/99336


----------



## hippy59 (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't think about the killer frost. lol. I live so close to thhe lake tho that our killer frost leaves several inchs of snow. the lake help keep it away.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 7, 2015)

It says first frost is October 13


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any advise on growing big buds


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2015)

I put my plants out in may and i am hoping mine will finish by the October 10th. My point is it just takes time for a plant to mature. If you are 3 weeks into flower you should have added some bat guano..0-11-2 or something similar for bloom. Did you say you could finish them indoors? Maybe you should start your own thread in outdoor growing.


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 7, 2015)

I didn't get any bat guano but here's a picture of oneView attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1441658522.649746.jpg


----------



## fredreed120 (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 12, 2017)

how big of a fro you want lol 

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzyman32 (Mar 15, 2017)

View attachment IMAG0503.jpg
she got two months left &#128515; bushy bushy eat some ***** haha

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------

